# Back at "ole" ALUM



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Been out of town a lot in the past 6 weeks mostly up at erie and havent had a chance to post. I had a rough early July when I was in town and lately the fishing has been pretty solid. I had 3 tickets last week and one evening pulled 10 keeper saugeyes. Slippy put the pics on another post. Caught 4 fish ohios last week with the largest being 24.5 and lots of 14-16s. I will be fishing alum for the next 10 days and then I am off to Michigan for some slow walleye stlye fishing. Saugeyes for me have been unbelievably deep a few caught in over 30feet of water suspended off of ledges. Im not sharing locations but I will tell you night crawlers were involved. Fishing seems to be tough most days and all of a sudden bam cant keep my bait in the water. Also, its nice to see ogfers out there I have bumped into Mike, Bob and Troy on several occasions. I hope the Summer fishing has been good to you guys. Anyways, good luck and I will see you on the water.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job glad to hear you came back from Erie!! How was Erie for you? Got 3 nice ones late last night and a whopper smallie who politely stuck the crankbait hook into my palm and then ripped it back out for me in a split second.!! Ouch! If someone finds a pint of blood on the ground i was the nice donor!!  Am going to try it tomorrow or wendsday in boat will see what happens. Good to hear from you. Blue silver crank has been very good to me lately!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

were you on shore slim? I have been to alum a few times in a few different spots and have been able to get nothing but an occasional lg mouth or crappie. I'm beginning to think saugeyes are the fish of a thousand casts.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Alum has been very good to me and my partner lately. We have pulled as many as 12 a night. I agree no locations will be given but they are DEEPER then you would think. We landed a big one lastnight just after the storm. I will tell you they are definitely feeding on perch. If you find the perch, you will find the eyes.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hit Alum with Wanda today I got one in the first 2 minutes on the water, so I was thinking it was on. After that I watched Wanda catch 5, and a bunch of other junk. It was a tough bite today, missed a bunch of fish on my part, I would feel a solid bite and reel in a small portion of my worm. They are deep


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Capital i was fishing from shore been doing well that way only because i am working later then i want and not getting boat out. Wanda and the boys are getting that bite taken care of. Am hitting some spots tonight have good feeling on a area with cranks. Will see.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

we tried trolling yesterday and we did try deep but didnt get a single saugeye can you guys tell a little bit like what technique you guys are using because as far as i know saugeye do not exist in alum creek lol i would appreciate any tips i was thinking about going tomorrow 
-thanks


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hit my shore spots late last night got good and wet. But paid off with 4 nice saugeyes biggest was 22" other 16-17" fatties. All on crank baits and jerk baits. Might have to hit it again tonight if i can't sleep. Got picture will try and post it later if i get it off camera.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I hit alum from shore tonight only picked up one 14" saugeye, a few smallies a few rock bass and a largemouth. I think the rock bass were actually reasonable size but don't know as I don't fish for them. Had 6 twisters bit off in about an hour, I don't know what was biting them off, but a few strikes were really solid.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

How deep are you getting em slim?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Slim, you amaze me with your ability to get big saugeye from shore at alum. I can pull 1 or 2 each time out, but I only hope with practice I can be as effective. I'm not good with cranks yet, so at night I usually get them on jig and twister. At buckeye I was able to pull numbers at night. I was disappointed last night, I got my first one again in the first few minutes then none. The nice bass made it tolerable. I will say they were the first bass I had pulled on Vibes or I guess cicadas, one I was ripping it, and the other yoyo-ing.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Cap catching them in 2-8 foot of water close to deep water. Slippy was looking at your pics from other night looks likes familar concrete what does that wording say?  You are close to where i been getting some of them venture a little farther from there and been getting bigger ones. EE and i tried another spot and we got 3 nothing big but right on my last years schedule. Bigger ones should be coming soon or at least more numbers like limits. Will see might try it again tonight.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Slippy they are starting to get pretty active in schools the bass that is. And the vibes will find them when you do look out. Was on Oshay last year and pounded one after the other ona drop off large mouth and small mouth,then some saugeyes. jigs will always be a steady lure at night for eyes,i just like a change every now and then.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Slim I laid the fish there due to the amount of light for the picture. I had to laugh after I noticed what it said under the fish. I actually caught the bass to the left of that, I accidently cast real shallow into the rocks and had to rip it through. I caught the eye to the right of that a ways, but when I got far enough I was catching weeds.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

i hit some of those areas late last night. Ended up with 5 15-16" eyes all went back in. But i should have got into the night bass tourney Phil carver put on,might of been in the money for sure. Ended up catching 5 small mouths 3 2-3 pounds and 6 largemouths with 3 of them over 2 pounds biggest just before i left pushed 3 1/2 i bet. All on shallow cranks and vibes. Guys would come in by there and not fish it very hard but bass were all over it just under surface boiling on shad. Hit couple of those nicer bass when tourney guys were right there. They were not happy i bet. Oh yeah finally hooked my pet Muskie at one spot again that make 8 times i caught it this year.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

fishing has been up and down the past week or so. I have been fishing from 4-8pm almost everyday and have had some luck the last couple days. I caught 6 today and kept 5 and caught 9 on sunday and got skunked friday looking for new spots and avoiding but traffic. the fish are coming deep still maybe 1 foot shallower 19 ft seemed good the last couple trips. Im not doing anything fancy just pounden the bottom until they get pissed. hope everyone is having sucess good luck...i will have slippy post some pictures if he doesnt mind. nothing big same as slim 15,16 and 17s


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Went tonight got a 16" saugeye, lost one about the same size. Got an 18 inch catfish and a bunch of bluegills. Slow bite for me. I think I'm too reluctant to change things up sometimes


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are Wanda Walleye's pics form the last few days


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Had a good night Monday late evening. Was slow bite at first then we got 4 in about half hour. 2 pushed 24" others about 18-19". Large cats were slamming cranks also. Will try to get pictures off phone and post. Been pretty productive 7-10 days. Count on saugeyes was 35,12 smallies,11 large mouth, and my pet muskie twice.  Can't wait to see what August brings will be hopefully getting out in boat more. Wanda you the man keep putting a hurt on them and keep scaring some shallow for me.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ying and i hit it late night and got a good soaking doing so. But ended up with 3 a 17",16 3/4",15". Missed quite a few that were swiping at crankbait but not nailing it. Was dissapointed expected little better action. No bass no cats nothing else but Saugeyes. Baitfish must have went deeper no where to be found. Fished from shore. Will be at it again this weekend. Good fishing.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Here are a few pics i finally figured out how to get off new camera. All late night on cranks.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Had a poor night out last night fishingwise. I did however have the pleasure of meeting fishslim and tom22. Ended the night with 2 bluegill and 3 rock bass and some good knowledge and new tactics to try. Caught the rock bass at the spillway in just a few minutes. Saw a guy who caught a real nice cat down there. I was surprised that the rock bass were all caught on a 4inch shad imitation, they must have been hungry!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well my night was not much better. Great meeting you Slippy as well,and wow i cannot believe you found one of my spots as far out of the way it is!! Ended up with 2 saugeyes one was on shore and back in qiuck release i did touch it and slippy seen it. Other was about 19" on second cast at other spot on a blue chrome crank thought this was good,but only hit i had so left to try another night. Nice night out but activity wise was really slow.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd say that one that fell back was about 32" 14.5 lbs. I'm just guessing! I walked for miles to get to that spot. It's a good thing my phone has a compass


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

FS,

I like that stringer. Where did you get that?


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Critter,
I think that is a newer version of the 'Sampo' stringer, or another company which uses the same concept. It's well worth the purchase. Here's a link to a picture from a few years ago of a Sampo stringer hanging off the side of my boat.... I use the same stringer today and it's as good as new. The fish are basically 'locked' into a loop... really easy to get the fish on and easy to get the fish off.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/400s.JPG
I ordered mine on-line for around ten or twelve bucks, although you may be able to get one at a local shop now.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> a whopper smallie who politely stuck the crankbait hook into my palm and then ripped it back out for me in a split second.!!


Don't let a salmon do that to you in a few weeks from now. My boat is red but that is the outside color not the inside.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Hit Alum Friday from 1-9pm. Day started out great! Lost the largest Musky I have ever caught, but at least I was able to see him. Boated 2 Channels, 6 Saugeyes, 2 LM, 10 perch, 2 SM and a White Bass. 

However, this enjoyment was soon forgotten after I fell ill. At about 8:30, I began feeling severe backpains, followed by some intense groin pains. I felt as if I had to pee, but nothing came out. My partners rushed me to the emergency room, where I began to vomit and pass out. It was determined that I had a Kidney Stone. The hospital kept me all night. I went home and I passed the stone at 11am. Thank you Lord!! Worst expierence of my life.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Don't let a salmon do that to you in a few weeks from now. My boat is red but that is the outside color not the inside.


Kim, you'll spend most of your time convincing him you can't catch salmon in 400 feet of water with a twistertail.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Critter got it at bass pro shop at Indian Lake,love it. Lundy i am so ready to just have the chance for one of those puppies to rip my thumb open. Erik i have my 3 ounce jigs poured and all kinds of hot twister colors ready just wait i show you! Weekend not the way to end a good fishing day. Ouch that hurts. Stay away from the mountain dew my buddy passed 4 two weeks ago doctor told him from all the pop he drank. YING and i did a early morning trip which produced 7 saugeyes and 2 cats and a bluegill. Slow bite till right before daylight then quick flurry. All on cranks.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

EE said:


> Kim, you'll spend most of your time convincing him you can't catch salmon in 400 feet of water with a twistertail.


He probably could, but it will be tough to do with the boat trolling at 3-3.5 mph


----------



## joshua j (May 23, 2008)

i need to try alum more often. is anyone using dipsys??


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

WeekendWarrior, Good luck and heal up soon... I have some friends who said that's probably what it feels like for a woman to give birth. Like fishslim said, back off the pop for a while..............Good Luck


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

WeekendWarrior said:


> It was determined that I had a Kidney Stone. The hospital kept me all night. I went home and I passed the stone at 11am. Thank you Lord!! Worst expierence of my life.


Man, that's rough! Hope you were able to save the stone so it could be tested--it sometimes helps the docs figure out what caused it for you. My Dad passed almost 2 dozen over the years (mostly tiny, thank God), until a doc told him to drink a glass of cranberry juice every day. Hasn't had another for, I'm not sure, 15 years or more. Hope you're back on the boat and after that toothy rascal you lost!:B


andesangler


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Guys,
Thanks for the support! It was the worst pain I have ever gone through. It has since passed, however I am a little gun shy to do anything in fear of another one. I hoped to get back out soon!

Thanks Again!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad to hear your feeling better man! I hear that kidney stones are horribly painful. I don't think I'm making Buckeye this week. Might as well save it for the fall. I'll be at Alum Thursday though!! I'm hurtin' to get out. Had to settle for the shore last week, as my wife does not like me going out late by myself.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i was at alum on monday am bassin, i seen some equipment and a crane operating near the cemetary again, anyone know what is going on now, lake is at full pool, there shouldnt be any coffins floating up right now.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

WW kidney stones suck passed one a couple of years agotook a couple of days from time pain started to when i passed it but thankfully haven't had another one since my doc told me at least two glasses of water a day and one glass of cranberry juice a week


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be hitting alum today from around 3 to a little after dark, so if you see a 10ft. Green bass raider say whats up. Haven't seen too many on alum, so if you see one it's probably me.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

slippy try and actually come home with some useful information this time.. I know I was catching them deep yesterday and shallow as heck on Monday I bet slim had a field day if he got out. Got some real nice fish this week I am pleased so I am taking the night off. Good luck slippy they are on the move.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wanted to get out there buddy got a limit Monday late afternoon all fish were on tops shallow. Four on jigs and 2 on cranks. Couple 3 pounders in the mix. Will be interesting to see what goes on with warm up showing up this weekend. I caught crappies like crazy last night was getting a load for a camp-out fish fry this weekend. They were back in the spring bite spots shallow or near drop offs in deep water but only 1-3 foot under surface. Crazy part was 3 had eggs oozing out of them. Blue gills are spawning again which makes sense with moon phase and temps of water. Just plain crazy out there. Did not try for saugeyes last night had to get in early.


----------

